# 2009 Haunt pics



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I was part of a pro haunt last year and wanted to share some pictures. It was two haunts in one 8000 sq. ft. building, Pirates of Market Street and Creatures of the Abyss in 3D ! Although we didn't make it financially to continue into another year, I'm proud we were able to pull off a full on haunt in 5 months. 95 % of the props and sets were hand made. Check out my album for more pics: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=540 http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2415 Thanks for looking !








http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=540&
pictureid=6159


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME PROPS!!! Been checking the pics out for the past several days! WOW

Sorry things didn't work out to try again, but what you managed to do in 5 months was fan-flippin-tastic! 

BTW ... I LOVE being a Pirate!  (_Roxy ... that's your cue for the theme song!_)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, IMU, you do-nothing pirate you!

Bob, these pictures are gorgeous, and I love the moray eels


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are some sexy props. They look great and I love the nautical theme!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Please tell me the eels were animated! Great looking haunt. Did folks get to wear 3D glases as they went through?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the eels were animated and people got to wear 3D glasses !



Warrant2000 said:


> Please tell me the eels were animated! Great looking haunt. Did folks get to wear 3D glases as they went through?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Animated eels and 3D glasses, sounds like a blast. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic looking props. Who gets to keep them?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow Absolutely fantastic!!! Sorry about not making the financial ends meet, but be very proud of what you did accomplish. 95% of props at that quality, handmade for a 8000 sq ft building in 5 months is just amazing. Thanks for the pics and wish I could have seen it in person!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

WTF! How could this haunt not make it till next year?! it looks awesome!
I really love that first pirate! he is superb.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I love it , I wish I could have walked through it just amazing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

The only video of the haunt I can find right now is this test video we shot. It's very poor quality, but all I can find so far.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

The 3D glasses was a great and rather novel addition. Bummed to hear you didn't make enough for another year...I can't imagine that. But be danged proud of the work you guys did! That looked screaming awesome! *pun intended*


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The colors are so vibrant. Excellent work.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I love those rock formation wall panels


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the pirate bucky skeleton and that whale entrance!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice job! I can't imagine how much work must have went into those sets!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

friggen awesome! the first actress did an awesome job! the whole haunt was off the wall. Is there no chance of putting the haunt on again?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone  We might try a new location, just not sure yet ?



Dark Angel 27 said:


> friggen awesome! the first actress did an awesome job! the whole haunt was off the wall. Is there no chance of putting the haunt on again?


----------

